# محشش يكتب قصه مسلسل



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

محشش يكتب قصة مسلسل



مدير الشركه قال للسكرتيره عندنا انا و انتي رحلة عمل اسبوع رتبي امورك ,,,
السكرتيره اتصلت على زوجها ,,,
قالتله ... عندي رحلة مع مديري اسبوع انت دبر امورك ,,,

الزوج اتصل على عشيقته ,,,
قال لها ... زوجتي بتسافر اسبوع خلينا الاسبوع مع بعض ,,,

العشيقه تعمل مربيه لـ ولد صغير اتصلت ,,,
قالت له ... انا عندي شغل اسبوع كامل ما بقدر اجيك ,,,

الولد الصغيراتصل بجده ,,,
قاله ... جدو المربيه عندها شغل اسبوع كامل مش هتيجي خلينا كل يوم نروح مكان و نغير جو ,,,

الجد طلع نفسه هو مدير الشركه ,,, اتصل على السكرتيرة ,,,
قالها ... الغى الاجتماع لاني مشغول مع حفيدي ,,, 

السكرتيره اتصلت على زوجها ,,,
قالت له ... انلغت الرحلة وراجعه للبيت ,,,

الزوج اتصل على عشيقته ,,,
قال لها ... زوجتي مش هتسافر مقدرش اشوفك ,,,

العشيقه اتصلت على الولد الصغير ,,,
قالت له ... لا خلاص ما في عندي شغل وراح اجيك ,,,

الولد اتصل على جده ,,,
قال له ... لا جدو المربيه جاية خد راحتك ,,,



الجد رجع اتصل على سكرتيرته ,,,
قال لها ... حضرى نفسك لازم نسافر للاجتماع ..!!

والى الان لم تحدد الحلقة الاخيره​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: محدش يكتب قصه مسلسل*

ههههههههههههه
الحلقة الاخيرة مش هتيجى غير بموت المؤلف
ميرسى يا كوكوووو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: محدش يكتب قصه مسلسل*

وهوه المطلوب اثباته 

ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا بريسكلا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: محدش يكتب قصه مسلسل*

وماااااااات المشاهدون جميعا عندما عرض المسلسل 

ههههههههه

شكرا ياكوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا مرمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zezza (2 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا كوكو 
راجل دماغه عالية اوى اوى 
تسلم ايديك اخويا ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا زيزا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## man4truth (2 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا مان 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسيه ليك يا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا روكا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا ولا المسلسلات التركية ههههههههههههههههههه
بجد تحفة 
ميرسى يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بونبونايه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه شكرا كوكو​*


----------



## muheb (4 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه شي بضحك بجد مرسي على تعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليك يا كوكو
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميررررسى على مروورك يا بنت العدرا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه شكرا كوكو​*




ميرررررسى على مروورك يا رنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

muheb قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه شي بضحك بجد مرسي على تعبك



ميرررسى على مروورك يا محب 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (5 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع

مرسيىىىىىىىى يا كوكو 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2009)

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا عماد

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sweetyshery (7 مايو 2009)

*يانهاري دا حشش حشش يعني مش اي كلام​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا فندم

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (8 مايو 2009)

_طيب_
_هههههههههههه_
_شكرا كتييير كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2009)

*الحلقة الاخيرة 

بعد شلل المشاهدين جميعا ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا انجى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
اساسا مش هيبقى فى حلقة اخيرة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا سندريلا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2009)

*محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*

_       شوفتو    فنانين اخر   زمن _​ _مدير الشركه قال للسكرتيره عندنا انا و انتي رحلة عمل اسبوع رتبي امورك ,,,
السكرتيره اتصلت على زوجها ,,,
قالتله ... عندي رحلة مع مديري اسبوع انت دبر امورك ,,,

الزوج اتصل على عشيقته ,,,
قال لها ... زوجتي بتسافر اسبوع خلينا الاسبوع مع بعض ,,,

العشيقه تعمل مربيه لـ ولد صغير اتصلت ,,,
قالت له ... انا عندي شغل اسبوع كامل ما بقدر اجيك ,,,

الولد الصغيراتصل بجده ,,,
قاله ... جدو المربيه عندها شغل اسبوع كامل مش هتيجي خلينا كل يوم نروح مكان و نغير جو ,,,

الجد طلع نفسه هو مدير الشركه ,,, اتصل على السكرتيرة ,,,
قالها ... الغى الاجتماع لاني مشغول مع حفيدي ,,, 

السكرتيره اتصلت على زوجها ,,,
قالت له ... انلغت الرحلة وراجعه للبيت ,,,

الزوج اتصل على عشيقته ,,,
قال لها ... زوجتي مش هتسافر مقدرش اشوفك العشيقه اتصلت على الولد الصغير ,,,
قالت له ... لا خلاص ما في عندي شغل وراح اجيك ,,,

الولد اتصل على جده ,,,
قال له ... لا جدو المربيه جاية خد راحتك ,,,



الجد رجع اتصل على سكرتيرته ,,,
قال لها ... حضرى نفسك لازم نسافر للاجتماع ..!!

والى الان لم تحدد الحلقة الاخيره

حلوة مش كدا   
منقول للا مانة _​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*

*ههههههههههههههههه

حلوة جدا ً 

الله يسلم يديك ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*

*وعند عرض المسلسل مات الممسلون والمشاهدون جميعا ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*



عبير الإيمان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة جدا ً
> 
> الله يسلم يديك ​*


 _  مرسى على مروريك يا عبير 
منورة _​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وعند عرض المسلسل مات الممسلون والمشاهدون جميعا ​*


_   اول  واحدو تعرف النهاية 
مرسى على مروريك_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*

*ههههههههههههههههه

حلوة جدا ً 

ضحكتني يا جون

مرسي خالص​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة جدا ً
> 
> ...


_   وانتى كمان فرحتينى بمروريك_​


----------



## vetaa (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*

*ولا هتتحدد شكلها يا جون
ههههههه

حلوة بجد
ميرسى يا فندم
*


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*

كتبر منيجه
ههههههههههههه
انما ليها ريحة
ههههههههههههههه

مهضومة مشكوووووووووور


----------



## مورا مارون (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*

كتير مهضومة 

متل خفة دمك 

ميرسي يا جو 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*



vetaa قال:


> *ولا هتتحدد شكلها يا جون
> ههههههه
> 
> حلوة بجد
> ...


 _   مروريك الاجمل _​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*



كليمو قال:


> كتبر منيجه
> ههههههههههههه
> انما ليها ريحة
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...


 _ كما   عوتنى دائما   رافع من معنويات الجميع ربنا يخليك يا كليمو _​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*



مورا مارون قال:


> كتير مهضومة
> 
> متل خفة دمك
> 
> ...


 _ مرسى جدا على    مروريك _​


----------



## sameh7610 (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*

*انا رايح اكشف سكر من الموضوع ده


هههههههههههههههههههه


ميرسى مان​*


----------



## candy shop (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*

حلوه يا جون 

دمها خفيف

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: محشش   يكتب  قصة مسلسل*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره 

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا مرمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا مرمر ​



كاسفنى دايما بذوقك ياكوكو 

لالا منقدرش على كده 

لييييك تقييم عندى 30:​


----------



## Boutros Popos (18 مايو 2009)

*حلوه اوى يا كيرو شكرا​*بس انا صعب عليا الممثلين هيفضلوا يعيدوا فى السيناريوا لحد مايموتوا​:crying:


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> كاسفنى دايما بذوقك ياكوكو ​
> 
> لالا منقدرش على كده ​
> 
> لييييك تقييم عندى 30:​


 
ميرررسى على التقييم يا مرمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

boutros popos قال:


> *حلوه اوى يا كيرو شكرا​*
> 
> 
> 
> بس انا صعب عليا الممثلين هيفضلوا يعيدوا فى السيناريوا لحد مايموتوا​:crying:


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا بطرس ​ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامدة قوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا ابو كف 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## cross of jesus (19 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههه

حلوه اوووووووى

ميرسى يا كوكو

يسوع يملا قلبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 مايو 2009)

:تيب  متاسف يا كوكو مكنش قصدى 
بس بجد جميلة علشان   منك 

تيب   وانا   يا مرمر    مليش ولو نص تقيم 
هو كوكو   ناقصsmil8


----------



## girgis2 (21 مايو 2009)

*:big61:*

*كوكومان*

*جون*

*يخرب بيت اللي يزعلكوا*

*:t11: :12F616~137:*

*بجد شكرااا عالموضوع التحفة ده*​


----------



## نفرتاري (21 مايو 2009)

*مفيش حل غير اننا تقتل
الولد دة هو اس البلاوى
او نقتل اى حد من ابطال 
هذا المسلسل 
او نحرق القناة الى بتعرض المسلسل ونرتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح
علشان انا زهئت
مرسى يا كوكو على المسلسل الذيذ اوى دة
و انت طبعا عارف قصدى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :تيب متاسف يا كوكو مكنش قصدى
> بس بجد جميلة علشان منك
> 
> تيب وانا يا مرمر مليش ولو نص تقيم
> هو كوكو ناقصsmil8


 
ولا يهمك ياباشا 

هههههههههههههههههه

حلوه هوه كوكو ناقص 30:

ظبط انت بس موضوع جامد وليك عندى أحلى تقييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *:big61:*​
> 
> *كوكومان*​
> *جون*​
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جون​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *مفيش حل غير اننا تقتل*
> *الولد دة هو اس البلاوى*
> *او نقتل اى حد من ابطال *
> *هذا المسلسل *
> ...


 

اكيد :smil16:

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نفرتارى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ده مش محشش ده فقرى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على  القصه الى مش عارف لها اول من اخر ده ياغالى هههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يافندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (22 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*حلوه يا كوكو *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ميرو​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

